# Rear seat folding issue?



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

Hello!

Has anyone had issues with the rear seats? This morning i wanted to fold the rear seats to make room for some stuff but the left seat just didnt want to go down? The lever just feels loose and it seems something is wrong inside?


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

GTROMG said:


> Hello!
> 
> Has anyone had issues with the rear seats? This morning i wanted to fold the rear seats to make room for some stuff but the left seat just didnt want to go down? The lever just feels loose and it seems something is wrong inside?


Had same issue 6 months in. Went straight back to Audi who said it was a broken mechanism and fixed it no quibbles and since then no problems.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Same problem here, had mine fixed under warranty only last week. The mechanism feels rather puny if you ask me. Should be more robust.


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

Did they need to order parts or is it something they can fix right away? I called Audi now and made an appointment tomorrow morning so they can look at it.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

GTROMG said:


> Did they need to order parts or is it something they can fix right away? I called Audi now and made an appointment tomorrow morning so they can look at it.


Sorry, didn't ask. So I don't know.


----------



## Tony9952 (Feb 2, 2017)

Happened to me recently.
If your interested you can gently remove the plastic cover surrounding the lever, this exposes a small metal pulley.
The problem is caused by the operating cable coming off the pulley. Lift cable back onto pulley push back surround until it engages.
Should now operate ok.


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

Tony9952 said:


> Happened to me recently.
> If your interested you can gently remove the plastic cover surrounding the lever, this exposes a small metal pulley.
> The problem is caused by the operating cable coming off the pulley. Lift cable back onto pulley push back surround until it engages.
> Should now operate ok.


Thanks! I thought it was something like that but didnt want to remove the cover, afraid of breaking plastic clips or whatever holds it down


----------



## actd (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks all for this old thread information - just had this issue. Why they didn't design a deeper pulley, put a guide in the plastic cover to keep it in place, or just have the fabric pull as in the front seats I don't know, but at least I know how to sort it


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Same here.

Popped the cap off from around the lever and put the cable back over the cam


----------



## actd (Aug 20, 2019)

Looks at though I need to carry a crochet hook as part of my toolkit :lol:


----------

